# stubborn film on interior surface of carboy



## wyntheef (Jan 14, 2010)

Has anyone had a bluish or greyish film build up inside a carboy that won't come out by sanitizing and rinsing? when there is liquid in it, it looks clear but after drying the film shows up again. I'm thinking this is a result of repeated exposure to one-step, but not sure.
I've seen the video of the 'carboy cleaner' (like a drill degasser except it has long scrubbing pads instead of the plastic wings) and this might work, but I wanted to see if anyone has had luck cleaning this type of thing with something else.

Steve


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 14, 2010)

What ype of cleaner do you use? I've noticed it a liitle bit with EZClean No Rinse. I've used that and a long handeled carboy brush and it seems to reduce it but not completely elimate it. I wont scrub too hard though because I don't want to scratch my carboys (both better bottles and glass.)


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you tried Oxy Clean?


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 14, 2010)

haven't tried oxy. My thinking on that was, that's what one-step is.?? it isn't? 

Tom, are you saying you've successfuly used oxy-clean to clean carboy film? 

I just wanted to be clear if this was a known remedy or just a suggestion. Thanks.

what has been tried is 2 cups of bleach in 6 gal water with no visible change.


----------



## rawlus (Jan 14, 2010)

never had to scrub to clean a carboy or better bottle. the better bottles clean easier because they repel water and grime.
but either way, i soak with PBW and then rinse well and they always look brand new. PBW even makes the primary pails look brand new (no stains, no odor)


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2010)

I dont use one-step so I have no idea. Like rawlus said maybe PBW..


----------



## smurfe (Jan 14, 2010)

Oxy Clean, One Step, Easy Clean, PBW are all per-carbonate cleaners. I have never had an issue with any of them staining glass. Plastic hoses is a different story. I will say though that after I clean with these products, I do rinse them. If you don't rinse it will leave a film. I then let the item dry thoroughly before storing. 

I regard to the carboy scrubber, are you referring to the one that has the steel shaft with the chamois strips on it I have one and it works great


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive seen it on wine bottles with the Oxy cleaners, You need to scrub with a bottle brush. Thats why I dont like those no rinse cleaners, they leave a slight build up and eventually it rears its ugly head. I only use them for cleaning and then I rinse them out.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2010)

I clean with one step and then leave a half inch or so of k-meta sanitzing soultion in all carboys with a solid bung. Carboys are ready go then when I need one. No staining.


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the input wmers!


----------



## Boyd (Jan 14, 2010)

*cleaning*

I simply rinse with very hot water and then store with Kmeta in the bottle caped with a piece of plastic cut from a zip lock bag and secured with rubber band.

Seems if the bottles a rinsed with hot water right away the come clean without a cleaner.

When I buy a used bottle I will fill it with a weak muriatic acid solution for a week and the rinse a couple of times. Eats any organic deposits. Never tried it on plastic yet tho. 

Also removes lime deposits nicely.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 15, 2010)

Any kind of dishwasher soap. I just take some from my wifes supply. Splash it around inside the carboy then rinse 3 times. When needed, just sulfite it.


----------



## Bailey (Jan 15, 2010)

If it's from hard water you could use DISTILLED vinegar. I use it in the dishwasher to remove hard water stains once in a while. A diluted solution 50/50 may remove it. Worth a try - Distilled vinegar vs. cider vinegar removes the chance of acetobacter contamination.


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 16, 2010)

We used to clean our coffee pots at work with regular table salt with some icecubes add enough water to make a slush then slushed it it around until it came clean worked great and no extra chemicals to worry about . I work somewhere different now .I was thinking you could do that for stubborn stuff then clean with your regular cleaners .I plan on trying it if I have that problem .


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions peeps. you guys are the best! 

I'll make sure to update later if and when success occurs.

steve


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 22, 2010)

*Update*

The film was removed by a combination of PBW and the 'Carboy Cleaner'.


Thanks again everyone. (insert smilie here)


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 22, 2010)

i forgot to tell you I used the salt ,ice cubes and cleaner plus a little water not only did it clean the stubborn part I was trying to get off but the whole carboy came out sparkling .


----------



## sensableshoes (Jan 24, 2010)

*carboy film*

Well let's see, I've been making fruit wines for about 10 years, and about every two or three years I notice the film that you are talking about. I've tried bleach....looks good but I'm sure the film is still there. I don't like the idea of keeping it wet, that just means you can't see the film. My water is not hard or soft where I am right now ( best I've ever had ). I don't like the vinegar idea ( even distilled ) for obvious reasons, but what is carboy cleaner. I was thinking about using one of the denture cleaners, or maybe a hot water pressure wash, that will have to wait til spring! Keep the ideas coming...I'll probably try a few... Thanks


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 12, 2010)

Could this be a "lime or calcium build up". I recently bought so
e used galln carboys that have this. Thought I'd try lime away then rinse the crP out of it.


----------



## sensableshoes (Mar 12, 2010)

*I think I've got it*

 I just started using Shaklee's "basic H" . That stuff is amazing in everything I've ever tried it on. Environmentally friendly and HIGHLY concentrated. So far I've used it on two carboys and I don't see a film on either.


----------



## Boyd (Mar 12, 2010)

[

Try muratic acid for removing lime deposits. Much cheaper than lime away. It is also used for cleaning motrar from brick and etching concrete before painting. Be sure to read the directions and use in a well ventalated area.

Also works on organic deposits.


----------



## Slyder73 (Mar 12, 2010)

It may or may not be a related clearning issue, but for stubborn bottle stains and in the decanter I have with an oddly shaped body I've used the "Decanter Cleaning Beads" idea. 
http://www.wineenthusiast.com/decanter-cleaning-beads.asp

Now I just used ball bearings, the same result however. I have not used this method on a carboy but now this thread has me thinking I'll try it first if any stains become noticable on the inside.

Another thing, would very hot, boiling K-Meta solution work? The reason I think of this is that I have a coffee maker with a caraffe, insulated with stainless steel interior. Over a few years it became black with coffee residue. No amount of awkward scrubbing, nor vinegar though would help. ON a whim I thought I'd do a sanitizing of the coffee maker the other week. I used K-Meta. I was quite surprised that the thick residue on the inside of the caraffe was stripped right off, the stainless steel is as crisp and shiny as it was on day one. There were flakes of gelatinous coffee bits coming out from even the small cracks between the thermos part and the insulated exterior. I have no idea what chemical reaction would have taken place to cause this wonderful cleaning, but wondering if very hot K-Meta would have worked on the poster's stained carboy?


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 15, 2010)

Steel balls in a glass jug makes me worry about shaking too hard and breaking or chipping the inside. I have had luck with dried rice and water. Or even a vinegar solution and rice to clean off the haze.


----------



## Boyd (Mar 15, 2010)

Course sand might work. I have used it in the past in wine bottles but never tried it in a carboy.


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 15, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> haven't tried oxy. My thinking on that was, that's what one-step is.?? it isn't?
> 
> Tom, are you saying you've successfuly used oxy-clean to clean carboy film?
> 
> ...



Oxyclean works great, wyntheef!


----------



## GlennK (Jun 11, 2014)

So should I bother trying to remove those nasty stains or just leave them?


----------

